# Android Studio



## Ebsipepsi (1. Mai 2017)

Ich habe eine Linux Laptop, jedoch läuft dort der Emulator nicht. Weis einer warum der nicht geht ? Oder wie ich ihn aktivieren kann.


----------



## mrBrown (1. Mai 2017)

Wie viel RAM und welche CPU?
Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Thallius (1. Mai 2017)

Der Emulatir braucht selbst auf einem schnellen Rechner gefühlt 3 Lichtjahre und zu laden und nochmal 5 um zu starten. Dann dauert es nur noch 25 um die App zu starten die du debuggen willst.

Ein Grund warum ich keine Android Apps erstelle. Das kostet einfach zu viel graue Haare...


----------



## mrBrown (1. Mai 2017)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Der Emulatir braucht selbst auf einem schnellen Rechner gefühlt 3 Lichtjahre und zu laden und nochmal 5 um zu starten. Dann dauert es nur noch 25 um die App zu starten die du debuggen willst.
> 
> Ein Grund warum ich keine Android Apps erstelle. Das kostet einfach zu viel graue Haare...


"Mein Rechner braucht so lange zum hochfahren, und dann noch alle nötigen IDEs starten, und dann noch das Programm compilieren und starten.

Ein Grund warum ich nicht programmiere. Das kostet einfach zu viel graue Haare"


----------



## Thallius (1. Mai 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> "Mein Rechner braucht so lange zum hochfahren, und dann noch alle nötigen IDEs starten, und dann noch das Programm compilieren und starten.
> 
> Ein Grund warum ich nicht programmiere. Das kostet einfach zu viel graue Haare"



Du beendest nicht wirklich deine Programme und fährst den Rechner runter? Also mein MAC war das letzte mal aus als ich ihn gekauft habe....


----------



## mrBrown (1. Mai 2017)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Du beendest nicht wirklich deine Programme und fährst den Rechner runter? Also mein MAC war das letzte mal aus als ich ihn gekauft habe....


Nö, und damit siehst du ja selber, wie dämlich dein Argument gegen den Enulator war 

BTW: dann solltest du dringend mal Updates machen.


----------



## Thallius (1. Mai 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Nö, und damit siehst du ja selber, wie dämlich dein Argument gegen den Enulator war
> 
> BTW: dann solltest du dringend mal Updates machen.



Warum soll ich mich mit derart beschissener Software, und das ist Android Studio meiner Meinung nach rundherum, rumquälen wenn ich nicht muss? Android Entwickler bekomme ich für ganz kleines Geld engekauft. Da quäl ich mich nicht selber....


----------



## mrBrown (1. Mai 2017)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Warum soll ich mich mit derart beschissener Software, und das ist Android Studio meiner Meinung nach rundherum, rumquälen wenn ich nicht muss? Android Entwickler bekomme ich für ganz kleines Geld engekauft. Da quäl ich mich nicht selber....


Java Programmierer, die für den Desktop programmieren, auch  Und das du es doof findest, ist kein Argument und lässt dein "Zeit-Argument" immer noch beschissen dastehen.

Abgesehen davon, Android Studio ist im wesentlichen nur IntelliJ, ist das auch beschissene Software?


@Ebsipepsi: Ignorier die OT hier und beantworte einfach die Fragen aus #2


----------



## Thallius (1. Mai 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Java Programmierer, die für den Desktop programmieren, auch  Und das du es doof findest, ist kein Argument und lässt dein "Zeit-Argument" immer noch beschissen dastehen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon, Android Studio ist im wesentlichen nur IntelliJ, ist das auch beschissene Software?
> 
> ...



Irgendwie kann ich dir immer nur sehr schwer folgen... warum darf ich es nicht scheisse finden, dass das Testen von Android Apps auf dem Emulator so langsam ist, dass ich bei jedem Start der App erstmal einen Kaffee holen kann? Das ist nunmal in meinen Augen inakzeptabel und gehört geändert. Wenn du das toll findest dann verstehe ich es erst recht nicht. 

Aber egal. Wir beide werden wohl selten gleicher Meinung sein. Müssen wir ja auch nicht...


----------



## mrBrown (1. Mai 2017)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwie kann ich dir immer nur sehr schwer folgen... warum darf ich es nicht scheisse finden, dass das Testen von Android Apps auf dem Emulator so langsam ist, dass ich bei jedem Start der App erstmal einen Kaffee holen kann? Das ist nunmal in meinen Augen inakzeptabel und gehört geändert. Wenn du das toll findest dann verstehe ich es erst recht nicht.


Du darfst das gern schieße finden. Aber dann versuch doch nicht, dass durch abstrus konstruierte Argumente zu begründen. Ja, der Erststart ist langsam, aber das ist er bei Rechner und IDE genauso. Wenn es da nicht relevant ist, warum ist es das dann plötzlich beim Emulator? Das kompilieren der Apps dauert bei jedem Programm, aber grad mit InstantRun ist das ziemlich flott.
Und das Android Programmierer günstig sind ist erst recht kein Argument, solange du nicht grad was spezielles im Backend machst (und bei deinen Beiträgen hier tust du das nicht), gibts immer wen, der es günstiger macht^^
Wenn schon meckern, dann wenigstens mit Argumenten.


----------



## Robat (1. Mai 2017)

In welchen Kontext steht die Aussage: "Der Emulator läuft nicht". Startet er gar nicht? Lädt er deine Apps nicht?

Ich hab den mitgelieferten Android-Studio Emulator schon lange beiseite gelegt um mit externen Emulatoren (wie Genymotion) zu arbeiten. Finde es so einfach angenehmer - ist aber sicherlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Ebsipepsi (1. Mai 2017)

Mein PC hat 4GB  RAM und eine i3
Und der Emulator startet gar nicht!


----------



## mrBrown (1. Mai 2017)

32 oder 64bit Linux?

Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Ebsipepsi (1. Mai 2017)

64 Bit Linux Ubuntu
keine Fehlermedlung


----------



## mrBrown (1. Mai 2017)

Starte den mal über's Terminal mit '-verbose', dann sollte man zumindest eine Fehlermeldung bekommen


----------



## Ebsipepsi (1. Mai 2017)

wenn ich auf run gehe dann komm ich bis zu der Meldung "Waiting for target device to come online"


----------

